# Advice - Keep Kaanapali Beach Club??



## MastiffMom (Jun 4, 2014)

Hello all- 

A couple of weeks ago, I posted about exchanging a couple of weeks. I snagged a HGVC Kings Land week in May 2015 that we will definitely keep. This is for our 10th anniversary trip; no kids this time, just two adventurous, active adults that like exploring. I wanted to try and stay in Marriott/HGVC quality properties as this is a special trip for us as a couple. 

Tonight I placed a May Kaanapali Beach Club week on hold. The reviews look pretty good. I was excited to get a week on Maui, but I'm wondering if I should hold out for a trade into a Marriott or one of the Westin properties. We'd like to do two different islands and already have the Kings Land confirmed. I'm also concerned about being nickeled and dimed - I know at KBC there is a $25/day resort charge. Is this normal everywhere?

I have access to RCI and II but no preference. This is our first trip to HI, so we have zero experience. Should I keep this Kaanapali Beach Club, or try for something else?  

Thanks so much. You all are always so helpful!


----------



## artringwald (Jun 5, 2014)

If you've never been to Hawaii, I do not recommend going. You might get hooked, as we did. We've stayed at KBC five times and enjoyed every stay. The rooms aren't deluxe, but they're nice. The pool is great. The beach isn't very good for swimming, but you can enjoy some awesome sunsets. Within walking distance, you'll find several restaurants and places to shop. One year our car didn't leave the parking lot for several days. There's so many things to see and do in Maui, I can't give you a list, but this site might help you decide what appeals to you:

http://www.gohawaii.com/maui/guidebook


----------



## daventrina (Jun 5, 2014)

MastiffMom said:


> Should I keep this Kaanapali Beach Club, or try for something else?


We would ... but then again we own there... 

We'd guess that you'd have an enjoyable trips to Maui staying there...

We've been staying at the resort since 1993 and first purchased in 2002. We used to own at MOC but sold that and replaced it with another week and KBC.
So for us ... we rather be at KBC than MOC (as owners at least).

Given a choice between WKOVR and KBC ... we'd likely choose WKOVR too.
However, we'd likely not give up a sure thing at KBC for a change to get WKOVR.

The beach at KBC really isn't that bad ... is it?


P8150499 by dntanderson, on Flickr



P8040440y by dntanderson, on Flickr

The beach at MOC is not all that great either.


P8090088y by dntanderson, on Flickr


While the beach in front of KBC isn't the best for swimming, it is better right next door at Ka`anapali Shores.
The snorkeling while not quite as good as at WKOVR is still rather good at KBC as is the diving.



P8030030y by dntanderson, on Flickr



We could also give you a LONG list ... but suggest first you grab a copy of Maui Revealed. Select what interests you ... then ask for questions or anything you may have missed.

One thing we'd suggest to put on your list is 'Ulalena
"There is a wind and rain particular to Maui that rises at twilight. It whispers of other places and other times, both mythic and real. It blows between daylight and night, between times and worlds. It is hopeful and cleansing. The ancient Hawaiian name for this wind is ‘Ulalena. It is also the name of the newest and most amazing stage production to come from Hawai‘i in decades.

The power of this production is that it is both universal and intimate. It is born from a mythology populated by beings larger than life representing a natural landscape alive with volcanoes, vast oceans and primeval rainforests. The story begins with the mythical creation of the islands and rolls through successive waves of voyagers who have found their way to these shores. From the first Polynesians to the early European explorers, and finally
to us …

‘Ulalena… The new era of golden people face their future as the ‘Ulalena rain embraces them - their essence and spirit molded into a way of life that is close to nature."​


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 5, 2014)

MastiffMom said:


> I wanted to try and stay in Marriott/HGVC quality properties as this is a special trip for us as a couple.



Since Starwood and Marriott owners have first dibs on all deposits, you have much less chance of getting an exchange to those resorts.  

I would keep what you've got, and watch the Sightings Forum religiously to see if anything pops up in the online inventory.  If it does, you can call II immediately, pay another exchange fee, and make the swap.  If you let KBC go, you may end up with no exchange at all.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 5, 2014)

For reference, we own with Marriott and HGVC. 

KBC compares favorably but is not up to the standards of either Marriott or HGVC. It's still an excellent resort and has really nice amenities. The beach isn't the best but is nice enough. As mentioned the swimming could be better but, there's a lot of rocks and snorkeling isn't to bad. We saw a lot of sea turtles during our stay. As mentioned there are stores, including a grocery store, within walking distance but, you'll want a rental car. 

This is a link to our photo album of KBC from 2013. W'll be going back again in 2015. http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Trave...April/28619757_k5tn5c#!i=2454278948&k=ccPzWbZ


----------



## daventrina (Jun 5, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I would keep what you've got, and watch the Sightings Forum religiously to see if anything pops up in the online inventory.  If it does, you can call II immediately, pay another exchange fee, and make the swap.  If you let KBC go, you may end up with no exchange at all.



Or ... stay for another week 
One must get the most value out of expensive airfare 

Another option would be to spend a few extra days at WKOVR on a promotion.

Then .. you could have your cake and eat it too :whoopie:





dougp26364 said:


> W'll be going back again in 2015.


Maybe we should have Mai Tais...


----------



## PamMo (Jun 5, 2014)

If it's not too late, I'd advise you keep/confirm your Ka'anapali Beach Club match with II, and buy the E-Plus option for $49. That way, you can retrade/uptrade up to three more times without any additional fees. MAYBE something better will come up, but your chances of getting a Marriott or Westin Maui timeshare are slim. A non-Marriott/Starwood deposit can't even see deposited weeks in those systems until Marriott/Starwood owners have  had a chance to pick them over. It's unlikely they'll pass through the priority period to other II members, but you never know. You might get lucky. With E-Plus, you can retrade for ANY unit it can "see", so if you find something in RCI that meets your needs in Maui, you can always retrade your KBC for a totally different location/vacation!

BTW, we own at the Westin, but have visited my brother-in-law at KBC. He had a renovated  ocean view unit, and we thought it was very nice. I wouldn't mind staying there at all.


----------



## MastiffMom (Jun 5, 2014)

*Thank you!!*

Again, you all give me so much great info!

Alas, I got the KBC through RCI, so EPlus isn't an option here. I wish it was! I got it for 39 TPU. I'm going to pay the $50 to retain my full TPU and then set up some searches and go fishing. If I snag something, great, and if not, it sounds like this is a very good Maui option (and I figured there was no way if snag anything even decent on Maui without preference). Worst case, I'll be out my exchange fee. That's better than letting a good thing go. 

Thanks for all the links - they are super helpful. I'm the type that will research ad nauseum, so I'll be revisiting all this. I'll see if I luck out and score some super amazing trade, but it sounds like I have some solid options all lined up. 

Thanks!!


----------



## daventrina (Jun 5, 2014)

MastiffMom said:


> Alas, I got the KBC through RCI,


With RCI ... KBC is about the best option that you have available as WKOVR and MOC trade through II...



MastiffMom said:


> Thanks for all the links - they are super helpful. I'm the type that will research ad nauseum, so I'll be revisiting all this.


to save you some research time ...

Some of our favorite dive/snorkeling sites on Maui (many of which can be better than Molokini). (Italics very near or at Ka'anapali. Listed north to south)

West Maui Sites:
Honolua Bay (marine reserve) 
Mokule'ia Beach (marine reserve) (a.k.a. Slaughterhouse Beach) 
Kapalua Bay 
North Beach (Diamond Ka'anapali Beach Resort) - An interesting (LONG) dive is to enter at Diamond and exit at Westin
Kahekili Beach (Old Airport- Westin Vacation Resort) 
Black Rock (Sheraton) 

South Maui Sites:
Keawakapu Beach (south end) - Morning
Ulua Beach - Morning
Wailea Beach (Four Seasons/Grand Wailea) - Morning
Polo Beach - Morning
Five Caves/Makena Landing 
Maluaka (Maui Prince) - Morning
Ahihi Cove (marine reserve)


----------



## MastiffMom (Jun 5, 2014)

Daventrina- thanks for the list! We aren't dive certified (though my husband has always wanted to; maybe now is the time?), but we love snorkeling. That's a great list with lots of possibilities. 

As far as trading goes, I have access to RCI and II. I just happened to pick this unit up in RCI. I think I'll use a week in II to fish for a Westin/Marriott, because you never know, but I'm confirming the RCI trade. A bird in hand...


----------



## BocaBoy (Jun 6, 2014)

daventrina said:


> The beach at MOC is not all that great either.
> ......................... ‘Ulalena. It is also the name of the newest and most amazing stage production to come from Hawai‘i in decades.



The picture you show of the beach at MOC is of a very small strip at the south end of the property.  The beach in front of most of the property is much wider and very nice.  The picture you posted was deceptive.

As for Ulalena, individual tastes differ.  We thought the show was WAY overrated and I do not recommend it.  We got our tickets for next to nothing via a promotion and we thought we paid too much.  I do recognize, however, that many people like the show a lot.


----------



## daventrina (Jun 6, 2014)

MastiffMom said:


> We aren't dive certified (though my husband has always wanted to; maybe now is the time?), but we love snorkeling.


Most on the list are acceptable for either diving or snorkeling.
Note that Mile 14 is not on the list ... and that we feel Molokini is generally over rated.



MastiffMom said:


> I have access to RCI and II. I just happened to pick this unit up in RCI.


Another reason to stay for two weeks. 
Take your airfare and divide by 2 and then again dividing by 10 and 14.
Think you'll see the advantages. (Ignore the cost of the car for the extra days ... it messed up the advantage ) 



BocaBoy said:


> The picture you show of the beach at MOC is of a very small strip at the south end of the property.  The beach in front of most of the property is much wider and very nice.  The picture you posted was deceptive.


Actually it is at the north end. It was a bad year with a bad south swell, but not unreasonable that it could be that bad again.

Here it is they year prior at its best.


P8090107 by dntanderson, on Flickr




BocaBoy said:


> As for Ulalena, individual tastes differ.  We thought the show was WAY overrated and I do not recommend it.  We got our tickets for next to nothing via a promotion and we thought we paid too much.  I do recognize, however, that many people like the show a lot.


True. 
Some folks love Warren and Anabell ... we would spend our island time to go.
We did enjoy Kupanaha with its Hawaiian theme.


----------



## BevL (Jun 7, 2014)

MastiffMom said:


> Daventrina- thanks for the list! We aren't dive certified (though my husband has always wanted to; maybe now is the time?), but we love snorkeling. That's a great list with lots of possibilities.
> 
> As far as trading goes, I have access to RCI and II. I just happened to pick this unit up in RCI. I think I'll use a week in II to fish for a Westin/Marriott, because you never know, but I'm confirming the RCI trade. A bird in hand...



I too am following your strategy.  Booked a week for my son's honeymoon and have an ongoing search with my non-status II week in case something "better" comes along.  They were really set on not having to drive to a beach and having a "resort" type experience so I think KBC will be okay for them.


----------



## jlp879 (Jun 7, 2014)

Personally, I would keep your exchange.  

For RCI, this is a quality exchange.  It is located in a very desirable area of Maui, and since you've never been, as long as you have a rental car, you can see a good part of the Island during your time there.  You've got a good home base in KBC.  

Lots of convenient amenities are close by, and the beach is just fine for walking, snorkeling and enjoying.  You're going to be out and about so much that it doesn't matter where you stay and this is one of the Island's nicer places.  Most of the views from the units are excellent, whereas if you hold out for a Starwood, you could end up with a dumpster view.  I think you will be very happy with your exchange.  Keep it and enjoy!


----------



## DianneL (Jun 7, 2014)

*Love KBC*

We stayed there last year in partial ocean view room. The view was outstanding. The room had been refurbished and was very nice. We were on the 9th floor. Our son and family are there now on 4th floor, newly refurbished room, ocean view. From the pictures they have posted they appear to have ocean front, not partial ocean view. They, too, love it. Hope to return there in the future.


----------



## MastiffMom (Jun 8, 2014)

Exactly the feedback I was hoping for!  I really appreciate all this great feedback. 

As far as views go, I'm pretty sure I'll get a dumpster view at KBC, too, based on the reviews. But, we don't stay in much, so I'm not going to worry too much about that. 

Seriously, I'm starting to wonder how I traveled before I found TUG...


----------



## PassionForTravel (Jun 9, 2014)

We were there in April on a trade through RCI and didn't get a dumpster view and were loving it but alas we had to leave early because of a death in the family, it about killed us to leave maui after only three days. 

We like getting a little exercise so both full days we were there, in the morning we walked down to black rock, went swimming on the great beach in front of the Sheraton and had lunch at hula grill and listened to Hawaiian music. Then walked back and spent the afternoon around the resort. Each way was about a < 45 min walk all along boardwalk or the beach.

Ian


----------



## daventrina (Jun 9, 2014)

MastiffMom said:


> As far as views go, I'm pretty sure I'll get a dumpster view at KBC, too, based on the reviews. But, we don't stay in much, so I'm not going to worry too much about that.


Expect that and worse case you'll be happy ... And it wouldn't be unreasonable to get lucky and get much better.

4 minutes showing why Maui can be a great trip:
Maui - Paradise
from Kristoffer Clark
http://vimeo.com/32505472


----------



## daventrina (Jun 9, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> As for Ulalena, individual tastes differ.  We thought the show was WAY overrated and I do not recommend it.


*‘Ulalena Awarded 2014 TripAdvisor Certificate of Excellence*

"By  Wendy Osher
_For the third consecutive year, ‘Ulalena at Maui Theatre has received a certificate of excellence from the travel website TripAdvisor, the company announced_. ..."
http://mauinow.com/2014/06/09/ulalena-awarded-2014-tripadvisor-certificate-of-excellence/​

*Mama’s Fish House Gets Top 10 Ranking on TripAdvisor*
"By Wendy Osher

_Mama’s Fish House in Pāʻia earned a top 10 ranking in the TripAdvisor’s Best of 2013 Traveler’s Choice award for restaurants in the US, the travel website announced today."_
http://mauinow.com/2013/10/30/mamas-fish-house-gets-top-10-ranking-on-tripadvisor/​


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 11, 2014)

daventrina said:


> Most on the list are acceptable for either diving or snorkeling.
> Note that Mile 14 is not on the list ... and that we feel Molokini is generally over rated.
> 
> 
> ...


This is a very old picture you show here because the new towers weren't even built yet. It still shows the parking lot so at least seven years ago.

The sand seems to come and go but that isn't only on Ka'anapali beach but other beaches too around Maui as I have seen it in Kihei. There is a lot of beach in front of the Napili tower and in March it is the widest point on Ka'anapali beach but different in the summer, I guess.






I even noticed how different the beach is from one day to the next. Sometimes the beach is very wide and level and the next day you have a big drop off and the beach has a slope. It must depend on the waves.

My picture is an old picture too but I have plenty new ones of last March of the same wide beach in front of the Napili tower. The beach did get narrower in front of the Lahaina tower and the Hyatt Resort next door. I don't know about the rest of the year but everyone tells us that the sand keeps on coming and going.

For the OP, the KBC is a very nice resort too and we liked our 1 BR condo. I have seen a 2 BR condo with a spectacular view and that is really nice.


----------



## daventrina (Jun 12, 2014)

iconnections said:


> This is a very old picture you show here because the new towers weren't even built yet. It still shows the parking lot so at least seven years ago.


It was in July 2003. We didn't rent a plane in 2012, but I did find these from July 2008.



hi08-728flyJ 192 by dntanderson, on Flickr



hi08-728flyJ 193 by dntanderson, on Flickr

Not the best shot, there was a lot of traffic so this one was out of the back seat.

But, my co-pilot did get a nice shot of Go! waiting for us to land...


hi08-728flyD 570 by dntanderson, on Flickr



hi08-728flyD 571 by dntanderson, on Flickr

And this great shot of the sea cliffs on Molokai...


hi08-728flyD 473 by dntanderson, on Flickr


----------



## daventrina (Jun 12, 2014)

iconnections said:


> For the OP, the KBC is a very nice resort too and we liked our 1 BR condo.



Here are a couple of shots of KBC in July 2008.


hi08-728flyD 540 by dntanderson, on Flickr



hi08-728flyD 360 by dntanderson, on Flickr

As for comparison, here is WKOVR...


hi08-728flyD 355 by dntanderson, on Flickr

And looking down the beach from KBC to WKOVR...
The beach walk is now complete between the two resorts.


hi08-728flyD 362 by dntanderson, on Flickr


----------



## daventrina (Jun 12, 2014)

iconnections said:


> The sand seems to come and go but that isn't only on Ka'anapali beach but other beaches too around Maui as I have seen it in Kihei. There is a lot of beach in front of the Napili tower and in March it is the widest point on Ka'anapali beach but different in the summer, I guess.



I believe that ... 
the winter north swells tends to build the beach there ...
And the summer/fall south swell tends to takes away the beach there...

The hurricane in '82 really managed beat up the beaches along that coast and they have never really recovered.

This is October 2012. Probably a little further south than your photo at the south end of the Marriott .


20121030_151221.jpg by dntanderson, on Flickr

http://www.soest.hawaii.edu/coasts/erosion/maui/


----------

